# Skilled Migrant Visa Points



## chinz

Hi ..
I am a software engineer from India.
I am planning to migrate to newzealand under skilled migrant VISA.

I tried the points calculator from the immigration site and I got 145 points.
But when I tried the same by filling EOI I am getting only 135 .
So Please help me to clarify this .

My details :-
Male 
Age :- 29 
Work experience :- 6+ years (in India)
Profession :- Software Engineer (present in absolute skills shortage list)
Qualification:- Btech in Computer science
I have no job offer from Newzealand

Partner Details :-
BSc Nurse.
IELTS:- 6 but she has a degree which is taught in English .
She is not registered in NZ Nurse council

Can anyone help me to calculate the points ?
Am I eligible for points using Partner details?

I understand that I need to get mine and my partners qualifications assessed as the first step.Hope it is correct .

I am planning to do the process myself .So any help is highly appreciated .

Thanks n rgds
chinz


----------



## topcat83

chinz said:


> Hi ..
> I am a software engineer from India.
> I am planning to migrate to newzealand under skilled migrant VISA.
> 
> I tried the points calculator from the immigration site and I got 145 points.
> But when I tried the same by filling EOI I am getting only 135 .
> So Please help me to clarify this .
> 
> My details :-
> Male
> Age :- 29
> Work experience :- 6+ years (in India)
> Profession :- Software Engineer (present in absolute skills shortage list)
> Qualification:- Btech in Computer science
> I have no job offer from Newzealand
> 
> Partner Details :-
> BSc Nurse.
> IELTS:- 6 but she has a degree which is taught in English .
> She is not registered in NZ Nurse council
> 
> Can anyone help me to calculate the points ?
> Am I eligible for points using Partner details?
> 
> I understand that I need to get mine and my partners qualifications assessed as the first step.Hope it is correct .
> 
> I am planning to do the process myself .So any help is highly appreciated .
> 
> Thanks n rgds
> chinz


Only you can calculate your points, as only you have all the details. 
Try completing the points indicator on the right hand side of the Skilled Migrant Category page - it will be your best way of calculating them accurately:


----------



## chinz

thanks topcat
I tried the points calculator.I have 145 points
But I dont understand why I am getting 135 only in EOI .

Anyways What is the next thing to do ?
Do I need to get our qualifications assessed by NZQA before submitting EOI?

Is Pre-Assessment Result be enough and If my application(EOI) is accepted I will do an International Qualification Assessment ?

Please guide ..

thanks n rgds
chinz


----------



## topcat83

chinz said:


> thanks topcat
> I tried the points calculator.I have 145 points
> But I dont understand why I am getting 135 only in EOI .
> 
> Anyways What is the next thing to do ?
> Do I need to get our qualifications assessed by NZQA before submitting EOI?
> 
> Is Pre-Assessment Result be enough and If my application(EOI) is accepted I will do an International Qualification Assessment ?
> 
> Please guide ..
> 
> thanks n rgds
> chinz


The points calculator should tell you how many points you have for your EOI - so where are you looking? If you have completed the points indicator accurately and truthfully then it is a better indicator than trying to work out the points manually.


----------



## chinz

thanks alot topcat

Could you please reply to my other query regarding the qualification assessment as 
well ?



thanks 
chinz


----------



## escapedtonz

chinz said:


> thanks topcat
> I tried the points calculator.I have 145 points
> But I dont understand why I am getting 135 only in EOI .
> 
> Anyways What is the next thing to do ?
> Do I need to get our qualifications assessed by NZQA before submitting EOI?
> 
> Is Pre-Assessment Result be enough and If my application(EOI) is accepted I will do an International Qualification Assessment ?
> 
> Please guide ..
> 
> thanks n rgds
> chinz


If your qauls & awarding uni are not on the exemption list then yes you must get assessment before submitting EOI as you do not know what equivalent level you can claim. You can't just guess.
The minimum you must get is PAR. 
This has been specifically designed to give a cheaper quicker alternative for people submitting EOI's for Residency under SMC.
If you then receive the Invitation To Apply (ITA) pack you then must go for FULL assessment as this is the only assessment that guarantees the equivalent academic level.
PAR does not give that guarantee as it is all done online by answering questions - you do not send any paperwork in for PAR.


----------



## chinz

escapedtonz said:


> If your qauls & awarding uni are not on the exemption list then yes you must get assessment before submitting EOI as you do not know what equivalent level you can claim. You can't just guess.
> The minimum you must get is PAR.
> This has been specifically designed to give a cheaper quicker alternative for people submitting EOI's for Residency under SMC.
> If you then receive the Invitation To Apply (ITA) pack you then must go for FULL assessment as this is the only assessment that guarantees the equivalent academic level.
> PAR does not give that guarantee as it is all done online by answering questions - you do not send any paperwork in for PAR.


thanks a lot escapedtonz .
So I am going for PAR.
Do you have any idea how much time will NZQA usually take for this ?

thanks 
chinz


----------



## escapedtonz

chinz said:


> thanks a lot escapedtonz .
> So I am going for PAR.
> Do you have any idea how much time will NZQA usually take for this ?
> 
> thanks
> chinz


20 days although not sure if that's 20 working days or 20 straight days ?


----------



## chinz

escapedtonz said:


> 20 days although not sure if that's 20 working days or 20 straight days ?


thanks ..
Between I could see from your signature that it took 2 years for you to reach Newzealand .Is it normal ? or yours was an exception?


rgds
chinz


----------



## escapedtonz

chinz said:


> thanks ..
> Between I could see from your signature that it took 2 years for you to reach Newzealand .Is it normal ? or yours was an exception?
> 
> rgds
> chinz


There is no normal. 
Everyone's application is unique depending on personal circumstances and takes as long as it takes.
From EOI to visas was 1year 7months in our case.
My wife has a lifelong condition which complicated matters. We could have secured the visas earlier by going down the medical waiver route but we decided to fight the MA decision and prove them incompetent instead, which unfortunately took longer.


----------



## chinz

UPdate :-

I was not selecting the sections for future growth and absolute skill shortage section when I tried through EOI form .
Now I confirmed .
I can have 145 points .

rgds
chinz


----------



## chinz

I understand the VISA fees is $2,400.
Do I need to pay all this amount when I receive ITA and before sending all the original document s?
Or I should pay this amount only if I am granted VISA?


thanks
chinz


----------



## escapedtonz

chinz said:


> I understand the VISA fees is $2,400.
> Do I need to pay all this amount when I receive ITA and before sending all the original document s?
> Or I should pay this amount only if I am granted VISA?
> 
> thanks
> chinz


If I remember correctly you pay the fees in 3 stages.
One fee at EOI submission.
One fee at formal application stage after ITA received.
Final migrant levy fee when you are notified you have been successful and you send in your passport.


----------



## Cheema

escapedtonz said:


> If I remember correctly you pay the fees in 3 stages.
> One fee at EOI submission.
> One fee at formal application stage after ITA received.
> Final migrant levy fee when you are notified you have been successful and you send in your passport.


hi escapetonz

For EOI we need to pay 740 NZ$
when we have to pay 2400$....after we got the ITA or at the time we are granted with visa.
Please confirm.


----------



## chinz

escapedtonz said:


> If I remember correctly you pay the fees in 3 stages.
> One fee at EOI submission.
> One fee at formal application stage after ITA received.
> Final migrant levy fee when you are notified you have been successful and you send in your passport.


So $2400 is to be paid in 2 installments ?


----------



## escapedtonz

chinz said:


> So $2400 is to be paid in 2 installments ?


Isn't the $2400 fee a total including the EOI fee ?

So $740 at EOI submission, the balance at formal application submission after ITA then a final migrant levy at the end when you send in the passports for the visa stickers.


----------



## Cheema

We need to pay 510$ to submit the EOI.
Then 740$ for IQA (if required) and another 2400$ as Resident Visa fee.
I am not sure when we have to pay 2400$.
Either we apply with documents after we get the ITA or after we got the interview call i.e at the time of visa stamping.

Fellow expats/Moderators, your comments would be helpful.


----------



## chinz

Hi 
My wife 's qualification is Bsc Nursing.
Do she needs to be a nz registered nurse for claiming partners points for my application ?

thanks n rgds
xhinz


----------



## escapedtonz

chinz said:


> Hi
> My wife 's qualification is Bsc Nursing.
> Do she needs to be a nz registered nurse for claiming partners points for my application ?
> 
> thanks n rgds
> xhinz


Hi,
No. My wife is also a nurse and although she was going through the motions to gain registration in NZ it wasn't a requirement that she was registered to claim the points.


----------



## escapedtonz

Cheema said:


> We need to pay 510$ to submit the EOI.
> Then 740$ for IQA (if required) and another 2400$ as Resident Visa fee.
> I am not sure when we have to pay 2400$.
> Either we apply with documents after we get the ITA or after we got the interview call i.e at the time of visa stamping.
> 
> Fellow expats/Moderators, your comments would be helpful.


See here :-



Office and Fees finder


----------



## chinz

Hi
I understand that we need to corrier them our original documents .
But how much time will they hold our documents with them .
Till we get reply regarding VISA grant/reject ?

rgds
chinz


----------



## escapedtonz

chinz said:


> Hi
> I understand that we need to corrier them our original documents .
> But how much time will they hold our documents with them .
> Till we get reply regarding VISA grant/reject ?
> 
> rgds
> chinz


They don't hold them long. A week or so maybe if I remember correctly and they send them back securely.
After verifying their authenticity they copy and return originals. 
They don't keep hold unnecessarily.


----------



## chinz

Update:-
PAR Result of wife received -- just took 8 days 
but I am not able to login to NZQA site now..Not sure why

rgds
chiz


----------



## justujoo

Hello.... 
Need a little help... Because I find the NZ point calculator very confusing.... 

I am a........ 
36 yrs old, married and 2 under 5 KIDS from Pakistan. 
Done my BS in CS in 2006. (Total 16 years) 
Employed Since 2006. 7+ years as a Software Engineer. 
Scored 7 overall in IELTS. 
Never went abroad for studies or employment. 
No job offer. 

My wife is...... 
33 yrs old.
Done her Diploma in Graphic Designing in 2006 (4 years Diploma after 10 years of schooling). 
5 years of exp as graphic designer. 
Could easily score 7 in IELTS. 

Now can any one think I could score 140 points, because whenever I tried I ended up in a different score. 

Thanks and Regards. 
Hasan.


----------



## escapedtonz

justujoo said:


> Hello....
> Need a little help... Because I find the NZ point calculator very confusing....
> 
> I am a........
> 36 yrs old, married and 2 under 5 KIDS from Pakistan.
> Done my BS in CS in 2006. (Total 16 years)
> Employed Since 2006. 7+ years as a Software Engineer.
> Scored 7 overall in IELTS.
> Never went abroad for studies or employment.
> No job offer.
> 
> My wife is......
> 33 yrs old.
> Done her Diploma in Graphic Designing in 2006 (4 years Diploma after 10 years of schooling).
> 5 years of exp as graphic designer.
> Could easily score 7 in IELTS.
> 
> Now can any one think I could score 140 points, because whenever I tried I ended up in a different score.
> 
> Thanks and Regards.
> Hasan.


Some questions for you:-

Who awarded you the BS in CS (2006) - which university ?

Is your awarding university and qualification on the exemption list meaning they do not need assessment ?

What does (total 16 years) refer to ?

Same goes for your wife's qualification and awarding university - are they exempt from assessment ?

"Could easily score 7 in IELTS" sends me the message that your wife's doesn't have IELTS pass but you expect she would get 7 or over if she did take it ?.............I think I'd easily beat Valentino Rossi in a Moto GP, but doesn't mean I can claim I'm that good without proving it.
To claim that your partner can sufficiently meet the English Language Requirement of a principal applicant she needs the pass at minimum 6.5 overall.

Since you have no experience of NZ or a job offer in NZ you cannot select yes to any question in the first section of the https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/


----------



## justujoo

escapedtonz said:


> Some questions for you:-
> 
> Who awarded you the BS in CS (2006) - which university ?
> 
> Is your awarding university and qualification on the exemption list meaning they do not need assessment ?
> 
> What does (total 16 years) refer to ?
> 
> Same goes for your wife's qualification and awarding university - are they exempt from assessment ?
> 
> "Could easily score 7 in IELTS" sends me the message that your wife's doesn't have IELTS pass but you expect she would get 7 or over if she did take it ?.............I think I'd easily beat Valentino Rossi in a Moto GP, but doesn't mean I can claim I'm that good without proving it.
> To claim that your partner can sufficiently meet the English Language Requirement of a principal applicant she needs the pass at minimum 6.5 overall.
> 
> Since you have no experience of NZ or a job offer in NZ you cannot select yes to any question in the first section of the https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/


Hello thank you for the reply 
I have done Bachelor's (4 years after High School) the university is government recognized but not in the exemption list. 

My wife did her 4 years Diploma from a recognized board of Pakistan (sindh technical board). She attempted IELTS in 2005 scoring 7 on her first attempt (academic). 

Education degree for both of us need assessment. 

Hope you got the idea.... 

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## escapedtonz

justujoo said:


> Hello thank you for the reply
> I have done Bachelor's (4 years after High School) the university is government recognized but not in the exemption list.
> 
> My wife did her 4 years Diploma from a recognized board of Pakistan (sindh technical board). She attempted IELTS in 2005 scoring 7 on her first attempt (academic).
> 
> Education degree for both of us need assessment.
> 
> Hope you got the idea....
> 
> Thanks and Regards.


You need to have your own and partners qualifications assessed by NZQA to determine the equivalent level you can claim on the EOI. You can't just guess.
Minimum assessment is PAR.
This is done online and gives you an indicative level to claim within 20 days but isn't guaranteed until full assessment is completed, but for the purposes of the EOI it is sufficient.

If you're sure your wife would pass IELTS at a score 6.5 or above then no need to do it before submitting EOI.
You can't use the certificate from 2005, but if you received ITA she would have 4 months to pass IELTS at minimum 6.5 to justify your claim that she meets the English Language Requirement of a Principal applicant.


----------



## justujoo

escapedtonz said:


> You need to have your own and partners qualifications assessed by NZQA to determine the equivalent level you can claim on the EOI. You can't just guess.
> Minimum assessment is PAR.
> This is done online and gives you an indicative level to claim within 20 days but isn't guaranteed until full assessment is completed, but for the purposes of the EOI it is sufficient.
> 
> If you're sure your wife would pass IELTS at a score 6.5 or above then no need to do it before submitting EOI.
> You can't use the certificate from 2005, but if you received ITA she would have 4 months to pass IELTS at minimum 6.5 to justify your claim that she meets the English Language Requirement of a Principal applicant.


Hello thank again for the reply.... 

Supposedly my grad is considered as level 6 and my wife's as 4/5, is there any chance for us to score 140.


----------



## escapedtonz

justujoo said:


> Hello thank again for the reply....
> 
> Supposedly my grad is considered as level 6 and my wife's as 4/5, is there any chance for us to score 140.


I don't think so, but I'm no Immigration adviser or expert so would never say for sure. I'd get you "around" 130 points which is a creditable score but without a job offer in the mix you are unlikely to get ITA.

It's a close one to call. If I was determined to try to get to NZ, I would have the qualifications assessed so you know what level to claim then speak to an Immigration consultant to make sure you are filling the EOI in correctly.


----------



## justujoo

escapedtonz said:


> I don't think so, but I'm no Immigration adviser or expert so would never say for sure. I'd get you "around" 130 points which is a creditable score but without a job offer in the mix you are unlikely to get ITA.
> 
> It's a close one to call. If I was determined to try to get to NZ, I would have the qualifications assessed so you know what level to claim then speak to an Immigration consultant to make sure you are filling the EOI in correctly.


Ok.... Thank you for suggestions, I'll do as you said. 
Regards


----------



## indtiger

Hi,
I have following query with respect to 
Was the work experience gained in a comparable labour market or an area of absolute skills shortage?
In Relevant Work experience section in points indicator (https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/)

I am a Software Engineer from India -- So, India is not listed under comparable labour market
But there is a Or Clause here i.e an area of absolute skills shortage
So, area of absolute skill shortage means the skill shortage in NZ? My occupation is under that list. I hope i am elligible to claim bonus point for the condition mentioned in Or clause (area of absolute skills shortage)

Can any one please confirm ?

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

indtiger said:


> Hi,
> I have following query with respect to
> Was the work experience gained in a comparable labour market or an area of absolute skills shortage?
> In Relevant Work experience section in points indicator (https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/)
> 
> I am a Software Engineer from India -- So, India is not listed under comparable labour market
> But there is a Or Clause here i.e an area of absolute skills shortage
> So, area of absolute skill shortage means the skill shortage in NZ? My occupation is under that list. I hope i am elligible to claim bonus point for the condition mentioned in Or clause (area of absolute skills shortage)
> 
> Can any one please confirm ?
> 
> Thanks


If the work experience was gained in India, then you cannot claim experience in a Comparable Labour Market, BUT if the company you worked for in India was a subsidiary of a larger multi-national entity, originating from a country that IS on the Comparable Labour Market list then you can claim the points for having experience in a Comparable Labour market. 

If you meet the additional listed requirements for the experienced skilled job you are claiming for off the LTSSL then yes you can claim the bonus points for it.


----------



## indtiger

escapedtonz said:


> If the work experience was gained in India, then you cannot claim experience in a Comparable Labour Market, BUT if the company you worked for in India was a subsidiary of a larger multi-national entity, originating from a country that IS on the Comparable Labour Market list then you can claim the points for having experience in a Comparable Labour market.
> 
> If you meet the additional listed requirements for the experienced skilled job you are claiming for off the LTSSL then yes you can claim the bonus points for it.


Thanks mate. 
From past 5years 4 months, my current company and previous companies are MNC's and are based in Ireland and USA.
I think, as per your comments, i am eligible to claim bonus point right?
More over, my area of expertise is listed under LTSSL list
I think i can claim bonus point for the clause

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz

indtiger said:


> Thanks mate.
> From past 5years 4 months, my current company and previous companies are MNC's and are based in Ireland and USA.
> I think, as per your comments, i am eligible to claim bonus point right?
> More over, my area of expertise is listed under LTSSL list
> I think i can claim bonus point for the clause
> 
> Thanks.


Yes if the "big" company behind your employer is REGISTERED in a country listed and not India then you should be able to claim for the Comparable Labour Market.
Make sure it is registered in that country and not just based in that country!

If your area of expertise is listed on the LTSSL and you also meet the academic requirement to claim for that expertise from the LTSSL then you can select yes for that question anyway.


----------



## indtiger

escapedtonz said:


> Yes if the "big" company behind your employer is REGISTERED in a country listed and not India then you should be able to claim for the Comparable Labour Market.
> Make sure it is registered in that country and not just based in that country!
> 
> If your area of expertise is listed on the LTSSL and you also meet the academic requirement to claim for that expertise from the LTSSL then you can select yes for that question anyway.


Thanks a Lot!!!!


----------

